# Two Words--Satellite Radio



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Has any thought been given toa forum on this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

There used to be a satellite radio forum here but it was a ghost town. I suppose we could try again to see what happens.


----------

